# Not a close call but maybe



## jar546 (Aug 17, 2020)

I don't consider this one a close call but this is the 2nd incident similar to this in the past 2 weeks.  Coming home from work:


----------



## north star (Aug 17, 2020)

*% - % - %*

Rembo,

Good video !.........Not trying to rain on your
parade or anything, but the Law of Statistical
Averages does not favor you while riding a
motorcycle.........While you may be a good
& safe driver, ...the biggest problems are that
most people do not see motorcycles, and
they do not respect motorcycles, because of
their size.

H_lls Bells Sally, ...I drive a F150 Crew Cab and
yahoos on the roads around here almost run
me over, and [ some ] tractor-trailers just throw
their size & weight around........I've had some
"close calls" with tractor-trailers just pulling
right over in to my lane without signaling
or any kind of notice...........The redneck A-holes
around here, with their lifted pickup trucks and
lights brighter than the sun trying to pass me
is a whole other story.  

Music & videos aside sir, ...it is dangerous as
heck out there for motorcycles......Even the big
Harley's..........Just sayin'...

*% - % - %*


----------



## jar546 (Aug 17, 2020)

north star said:


> *% - % - %*
> 
> Rembo,
> 
> ...


I will not disagree with you.


----------



## steveray (Aug 18, 2020)

I ride like everyone is trying to kill me all the time....I find the inspectors eye a valuable tool on the road to spot them...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 18, 2020)

Here is my 2 cents. You change lanes to much and are constantly accelerating through traffic. A driver takes a quick look and the lane is clear then 2 seconds later you are there. Stay to the left side of your lane and you will be easier to see by the other drivers. Remember the sign on the semi's "if you can't see my mirrors I can't see you" applies to you and other vehicle drivers.

For everyone who rides no matter what your experience is you can never have to much training and education. Check out the link below





__





						Home
					






					msf-usa.org
				





*MSF Offers the Most Comprehensive Course Offerings Nationwide.*

*STARTING THE RIDE*
Basic e_Course_
Basic _RiderCourse_ (BRC) Standard
BRC Small Group
BRC Skill Practice
BRC Formal Remedial Training
BRC Returning Rider
BRC 3-Wheel
BRC 3-Wheel Seat & Steering Wheel
BRC Scooter
*CONTINUING THE RIDE*
Street Strategies e_Course_
BRC2 License Waiver
BRC2 Skill Practice
Street _RiderCourse_ 1
Basic Bike-Bonding _RiderCourse_


----------



## jar546 (Aug 18, 2020)

mtlogcabin said:


> Here is my 2 cents. You change lanes to much and are constantly accelerating through traffic. A driver takes a quick look and the lane is clear then 2 seconds later you are there. Stay to the left side of your lane and you will be easier to see by the other drivers. Remember the sign on the semi's "if you can't see my mirrors I can't see you" applies to you and other vehicle drivers.
> 
> For everyone who rides no matter what your experience is you can never have to much training and education. Check out the link below
> 
> ...




I just finished one of their classes and plan on taking more as soon as covid allows.


----------



## e hilton (Aug 18, 2020)

I would agree that you change lanes a bit frequently.  Thats the advantage of a bike, but also a weak point.  Not sure I saw you use turn signals either ... :}


----------



## my250r11 (Aug 18, 2020)

I prefer to ride the open road. At least I can relax a little and not worry every second someone is trying to Cut me off, pull out in front of, etc. My drive to and from the office is about 5 miles each way but with the stress feels like 500 some days.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 18, 2020)

e hilton said:


> I would agree that you change lanes a bit frequently.  Thats the advantage of a bike, but also a weak point.  Not sure I saw you use turn signals either ... :}


Turn signals?  Yes, I always do.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 18, 2020)

my250r11 said:


> I prefer to ride the open road. At least I can relax a little and not worry every second someone is trying to Cut me off, pull out in front of, etc. My drive to and from the office is about 5 miles each way but with the stress feels like 500 some days.



I am about 6 miles from work.  50% is what you see and the last half on my way to work is on A1A along the ocean with little to no traffic.


----------



## steveray (Aug 19, 2020)

I saw the left hand working the directionals...


----------

